# Knives in the dishwasher...not a good idea



## carnivore (Apr 2, 2003)

i bought a set of decent knives awhile back--i think i paid $50 for them.  they really serve all my needs, just have to sharpen them every few uses.
i started washing them in the dishwasher (me being lazy) and the rivets that hold the blade to the handle starting popping out over several washes.
Is this a cheap set of knives, or should you just not ever dishwash your good kitchen knives?


----------



## oldcoot (Apr 3, 2003)

Popping rivets in knife handles?  Dishwasher or no, that is a manufacturing defect - I'd return the knives if possible.

Are your knives stainless or caarbon steel?  A good quality carbon steel will hold an "edge" better than stainless, but will discolor and rust unless given proper care.  Wiping eith   type by drawing it flat between the folds of a cloth towel after every use will help maintain the edge and cleanliness of the blade, reducing washing.

Do you sharpen with a stone or one of those metal gadgets?  A stone can give the best result, but is much more tedious.  And do you use an iron to maintain an adge?  (That's a round "file-like" rod with a handle, the knife being drawn across is at a low angle multiple times , often before each use.  It will definitely improve cutting and reduce resharpening!.)

Then knives should be kept in a wooden knife block, NEVER in a drawer! For both your and the knife's safety.!


----------



## carnivore (Apr 3, 2003)

hi oldcoot
unfortunately i don't have the box or the receipt for the knives.  they seem to do fine except when i dishwash them (which i'm not doing anymore).
They are stainless steel, and i sharpen them with an "iron"--it works well, and it's fast.  i do store them in the wooden block they came in.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

It is usually not a good idea to run your knives through the dishwasher. The drying cycle can damage the handles and create small (and not so small) cracks where little nasties can get in.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 14, 2004)

I still love my dollar store chef's knives. Can just throw them away if they wear out, but after a year, they're still both wonderfully sharp.  8)


----------

